# 1/3-Scale Parsell & Weed Vertical H&M Engine Completed



## littlelocos (Jun 7, 2015)

Recently finished the 1/3-scale P&W Vertical prototype.  Thought you all would enjoy a photo of how it turned out.

Todd.

Littlelocos Model Engineering
www.facebook.com/littlelocos


----------



## Herbiev (Jun 7, 2015)

Looks great Todd. Any chance of a video ?


----------



## littlelocos (Jun 7, 2015)

Thanks.  I did shoot a few videos of the prototype before delivering it.  Now, I need to make one for myself.   

This one was designed by Woody Sins, and cast in 1993, but never built.  I built it for Woody in exchange for his left-over castings.  Now he has a pair of prototypes (one horizontal and one vertical).

The horizontal kits were offered for a short time about 20 years ago.  I purchased the patterns, etc. in 2013.

Enjoy!
Todd.

https://youtu.be/Jc_UWAE1AAI


----------



## ShopShoe (Jun 8, 2015)

I like it. It's an interesting change from all of the horizontal Hit and Miss engines we've been seeing.

--ShopShoe


----------



## littlelocos (Jun 8, 2015)

Here's the second video showing the working side of the engine.  No cams here as the push rod is connected directly to the timing gear.
Enjoy,
Todd.

https://youtu.be/oJ_aC_2xaCE


----------

